# Green Pekoe Pond - 40 litres



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Sept 2015 updated equipment list:

*Tank:* ADA 45P
*CO2:* Original Up inline Atomiser, Disposable 600g welding cylinders, filter outlet
*Light:* Grobeam 1500, 100% for 7hrs,
*Water changes:* 25%(10 litres) twice a week with RO water
*Fertilisers: *Tropica specialised, 3 pumps with each water change
*Filter:* Eheim classic 250
*Filter media: *No sponges, Eheim ceramic tubes and coco pops
*Heater:* Hydor ETH 200 External
*Other:* Eheim Skim 350 on timer - every 3hrs for 5mins
---------------------------------------------------
Hi All,

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank…

Equipment:
Tank: 45cm, 40ish litres
Light: Grobeam strip (5hrs, 50% power)
CO2: Disposable 500g bottles, Up inline diffuser on filter intake
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Ferts: Aqua Essentials Neutro+
Substrate: Amazonia plus 50% inert black gravel (because I ran out of the expensive stuff)

Plants (from Aqua Essentials):
Anubias nana bonsai
Cryptocoryne parva
Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micromanthemum umbrosum
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens

Hopefully everything will go well. I'm in my second week after a dry start to give the HC a chance to root. The stem plants had reached the surface so I gave them a trim - I hope it wasn't too soon! Keeping up with the water changes. First week was 60% every day, now every other day for the next two weeks.

Haven't thought about any residents yet but it's going to be beginner level only. Perhaps some Cherry Shrimp and Neon Tetras?


----------



## Nutty (18 May 2013)

Hi Mr. T,

tank looks really good, was wondering what type of rock are you using? Also how long did wait before flooding the tank?

cheers,


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Nutty, the rocks are mini landscape rocks from Aqua Essentials - really nice stones.

Flooded after about 8 days -  I had to flood earlier than I wanted because I started to get some mold appearing on the wood next to the Anubias... I have to admit I panicked when it appeared!


----------



## stemag (18 May 2013)

nice looking tank mate


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (18 May 2013)

Looks really good mate. You should be well pleased with that for a first scape. I'm following this now as I've just started a journel myself regarding DSM with HC. Its shame you've flooded already as I could of learnt from your mistakes (if you make any? LOL) Im a few weeks behind you.
Good luck mate.


----------



## mike455555 (18 May 2013)

wow stunning looking tank, way better than my first planted... -no ones seeing that one, ever :L-


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments. I spent the best part of a year reading all the journals on here before I started my own tank. There are plenty of mistakes so far - just couldn't get the humidity right for the DSM. The HC did really well but the chopped up moss painted on the wood and rock didn't make it. I think I was so concerned with getting some fresh air in to stop the fungus, it dried up the moss on the exposed surfaces and it all went brown. Oh well, I guess this is a learning process I I think I may try a few jars with moss on wood to see if I can get it right for next time.


----------



## kevin1962 (18 May 2013)

I think that's very attractive...just looks so natural well done


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Love this! 

Really well executed.


----------



## plantnoob (18 May 2013)

really like this .  lovely looking scape


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Really great to read these positive comments. Ian's journal was one of those I've been reading and being insired for all this time so its given me a real boost to hear you like it!

I'm keeping the CO2 injection rate high at moment at about three bubbles per sec... I imagine its quite toxic to non-plant life at the moment (a couple of nerite snails had a lucky escape a couple of days ago when I nearly gassed them to death). I was thinking of blasting away (sans nerites!) for anther week and then cranking it back towards a more sustainable level after the plants have acclimatised to the flooding. Is this about right or shall I just keep it high until my first residents move in?


----------



## Henry (18 May 2013)

You've made a very good job of it, especially since it's your first planted tank. I particularly like how everything transitions smoothly; very well thought out.

I presume you're using the Clarke welding gas bottles. What kind of CO2 diffuser are you using?


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 May 2013)

Thanks Henry! Yes, those are the bottles - 600g. I'm using an UP inline diffuser on the inlet of the filter. Comes on a couple of hours before the lights.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Also shared on ukaps Facebook page. I'm really impressed with this as a first planted tank. 

One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 May 2013)

Ps, as for stocking, I reckon a small group of celestial pearl danios would look great in here.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2013)

Thats a really nice scape there.  Has it got a wooden light?


----------



## Anthony89 (19 May 2013)

Great first tank. Really need to get some co2 hooked up on my tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2013)

Heehee, wooden light! More a lampshade!! It does have a practical application though. I find the five LEDs very intense and my little girl seems to fix her gaze on them in her highchair. Can't see that's going to be good for her eyes and wanted to find a way to avoid putting a hood over the whole tank. Its just some plywood made into a little box covering the sides and front but keeping the back open for ventilation. 

After the lampshades, It'll be a doily under the tank!


----------



## markj (19 May 2013)

tank looks stunning


----------



## Claire (19 May 2013)

Stunning!


----------

